# Want to gain weight. Help



## GymAddict69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Help me out with my diet! give me a guideline for a meal plan that I can follow. I know meal plans are specific to one person but I just want an idea, or maybe a shopping list so I can go out to the store and know what to look for? thanks guys!


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 20, 2013)

What are your current stat's and maintenance calories? Macro's ? workout program? Age? Supplements your using or plan to use? Your going to need to give a little more info or you'll get or buy lean beef, salmon, tilapia, grouper, tuna, brown rice, yams, sweet potatoes, black beans, broccoli, cauliflower, celery, natural peanut butter, eggs, cottage cheese, fresh strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and frozen as well.. Eat as much as you can stand as long as it's clean. Calories in vs calories out.


----------



## maser (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm in the same boat.  Hoping to gain more clean mass


----------



## tullz (Jun 27, 2013)

...........

didnt you say you read all the shit in the anabolic zone?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/183348-needle-gauge.html#post3103155
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...d-infor-about-test-e-help-me.html#post3102500

dont know why im so easily irritable but damn man... how old are you? have you even looked at how people request things? they post stats, they post what theyre currently doing. you cant go anywhere in life asking "plz give me this, give me that, show me the plan". if you read as much as you say you read, theres plently of standard diets for beginners out there. stop trying to be spoonfed. figure out your macros, plan out your meals, make that shit, and stick to it like your life depends upon it. 

you posted in teen bodybuilding so i can guess youre maybe 15? 16? all you need to do at that age is lift and shove food down your mouth and you will grow. 

lift heavy, if you havent done any lifting prior to this, start off with a back/bi, chest/tri, shoulders, legs routine. it's the simplest one and most structured. gaining weight is not hard, you control what food goes in your mouth, just make sure theres a lot of it


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 27, 2013)

maser said:


> I'm in the same boat.  Hoping to gain more clean mass


see above post and read sticky's, anything by "BUILT" I find very useful.


----------



## maser (Jun 27, 2013)

Cool Thanks.  I'll read the stickies


----------



## henre (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,
Eat a lot of healthy diet and if you dont know about the diet you can also join gym.


----------



## nanobrien (Oct 13, 2013)

hehe well its a a nice suggestion join the Gym your trainer will guide you all about the food plan and game plan to gain mass according to your body physique.. Well I think you should try to get some strong diet for gaining mass according to your trainer's instruction...


----------



## arslan33 (Nov 27, 2013)

This looks absolutely perfect. All these tinny details are made with lot of backgound knowledge. I like it a lot. Keep on taking action.


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 5, 2013)

hey bro tell us some stats..also take a look here..:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/191124-eat-get-big.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/190975-bulking-food-list-bulk-cutting-methods.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/190977-calculating-macro-calorie-percentages.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/190976-lean-bulking-setting-up-calories.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/190973-clean-bulking-guide.html


----------



## TheGrimMB (Dec 6, 2013)

Horse meat?


----------



## micheal78 (Jan 3, 2014)

My advice is "Do not Crash Diet". Crash dieting usually means extreme reduction of calories, depriving your body of key energy and nutrients.


----------



## Anthonyhuber (Feb 12, 2014)

From my point of view You must up your caloric intake if you wish to be able to gain weight and burn up all the excess fat as humanly feasible. It is essential to discover which food products are fantastic for repairing muscle mass fibres and also you can join gym


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 12, 2014)

start off easy and just focus on hitting macros at end of day bro lemme know howt hat goes i love it


----------



## svt2001 (Feb 14, 2014)

GymAddict69 said:


> Help me out with my diet! give me a guideline for a meal plan that I can follow. I know meal plans are specific to one person but I just want an idea, or maybe a shopping list so I can go out to the store and know what to look for? thanks guys!



I am assuming you want to gain muscle and not simply weight.  As a fellow ecto-hardgainer, what has recently worked for me is to eat a dozen eggs a day which costs $.99 to $1.29 coupled with olive oil ($7 per liter) and almonds ($5 per pound).  Throw in some chicken breasts or protein powder to meet protein needs and just pound carbs post-workout.  You will gain "weight" at a slower pace with less carbs, but you won't get fat.  

Today, I ate half a box of cornflakes post workout with protein as "milk."  Half of a box of cornflakes cost $1 and have 900 calories and 225 grams of carbs.  Goes down really easy.  Then just fat and protein for the rest of the day.  If I don't train then I don't eat carbs.  No reason to.

Some will tell you to eat more carbs and they may be right.  From my experience, excess carbs are going to  make your waist grow too much.  It's not a sprint but a slow slow walk.  No one really gains 10 pounds of "muscle" in one month.


----------



## trav365plus (Feb 19, 2014)

GymAddict69 said:


> give me a guideline for a meal plan that I can follow. s!



You ahould try Fitium- http://goo.gl/kgNJgm
They provide you with a personalisex meal plan and other tips too. I personally hav nevr tried them but i hear positive reviews about them.


----------



## Anthonyhuber (Feb 20, 2014)

Weight gain is easy with supplements for men. The supplements also help in fat loss,increase strength and muscle production.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

In this welfare-minded society we live in everybody wants, no, EXPECTS something for nothing.

GIMME, GIMME, GIMME

If you want someone to give you advice, post all the relevant information needed to render that advice.

Next you'll want to pay for your gear with food stamps.







*OP, just f*cking with you but please...Stats, macros, supps, cycles, training program etc.*


----------



## 13bret (Feb 21, 2014)

Eat large serving of meat, large serving of veggies, medium serving of low g.i. carbs every two hours.


----------



## FitnessSage (Feb 23, 2014)

It's also important to focus on snacks, I think. You want to eat a lot of calories but you don't want to get unhealthy so instead of eating chips or candy, you should, for example, eat a lot of nuts. There are tens of kinds of those and every one of them a)has a lot of calories and b)supplies many important nutrients. What you should remember, however, is the more natural, the better! Avoid salted peanuts or those in crispy shells.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Holy shit I forgot about this thread... This forum in general. Just remembered my password.. I've basically got this down pat. When I made this thread I was 17 and a half or some shit, 6ft, 145-150lb and had no idea what I was doing.. Thought I did but I didn't.  I'm now 18 and a half, same height and 162 lbs, In the gym religiously and have a general idea of what to eat. I'm eating a whole fuck load of everything ! Lol! Letters
Learned that I should wait til I'm a bit older/heavier before I start using gear


----------



## GymAddict69 (Feb 26, 2014)

As forsupplements, I'm just drinking my protein shake, creation and pre workout. Breakfast consists of 4 eggs scrambled, 2-4 pieces whole wheat bread with peanut butter and honey, a banana and a bowl of oat meal with usually a glass of water or scoop of protein.. Lunch is usually subway lol and dinner I eat a shoot load of perogies (10-15) with vegetables and rice as well as another shake.  I'll also have chicken breasts mixed in there.. Thoughts?


----------



## GymAddict69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Creative*


----------



## GymAddict69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Go to hell auto correct.. CREATINE**


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 1, 2014)

Just eat more food, either clean or unclean. Not saying to go out and eat fast food and crap like that but just keep eating and lower the cardio.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 1, 2014)

Worst comes to worst i've gone as low as blending boiled chicken with peanutbutter oats and whey. shits gross but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## raysd21 (May 2, 2014)

> Worst comes to worst i've gone as low as blending boiled chicken with peanutbutter oats and whey. shits gross but you gotta do what you gotta do.



That's low bro.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 21, 2015)

U can try D-BOL


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Read Shleby Starnes e-book "Lean Gain"


----------



## werewolf (May 15, 2016)

henre said:


> Hi,
> Eat a lot of healthy diet and if you dont know about the diet you can also join gym.


Joining a gym? Does this really help?


----------

